# Photos of d viridis and b parviocular.



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

Just a few photo of part of my collection.
The first three photos are of dendroaspis viridis.
(Western green mamba).




























The next two photos are of bitis parviocular. (Ethiopia adder).


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

B. parviocula have to my favourite bitis sp, such a stunning snake! they CB austria?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

nice, thats not a snake you see very often cant be many of them in the UK?


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

SiUK said:


> nice, thats not a snake you see very often cant be many of them in the UK?


I know of a person that has a 2.1 CB Austria in the UK, I'm not sure but these could be the same snake's. But all the better if they are not.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

greenvenom said:


> Just a few photo of part of my collection.
> The first three photos are of dendroaspis viridis.
> (Western green mamba).
> 
> ...


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

southwest vipers said:


> Oh! For God's sake! Are you back on the forums with pictures of your pathetic bloody snake collection? And it's PARVIOCULA, not parviocular. There's no "r" on the end of it! Some people eh! So bloody annoying.


Jealously is a b:censor:h isn't it.


----------



## sean_mac (Feb 22, 2009)

The western green mamba is a beutifull snake


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

all horrible!

those bitis look like slugs!

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

Not you again Mr southwest vipers :devil:. P M me your address and I will send you some parviocularrrrrrrr turds to feed your green eyed monster on :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


southwest vipers said:


> greenvenom said:
> 
> 
> > Just a few photo of part of my collection.
> ...


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

greenvenom said:


> Not you again Mr southwest vipers :devil:. P M me your address and I will send you some parviocularrrrrrrr turds to feed your green eyed monster on :Na_Na_Na_Na:. I think it's disgraceful that someone with your level of intelligence should be allowed to aquire specimens of this quality and your photography skills are as bad as your English.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

god ,its been ages since you got your snake out mr greenvenom ,still rich ,sexy ,damn ,i want your creamy man venom all in my veins ,but best ,like mr southwestviper said ,let somebody else show some real snakes for a change ,not that yellow thing that looks like it has childrens mits on its head ,awfull :devil:


----------



## scottp_15 (Aug 2, 2009)

Confused as to the hate on this thread . Clearly I am missing something but enjoyed looking at the pics none the less.


----------



## REPTILEDAN88 (Sep 23, 2011)

scottp_15 said:


> Confused as to the hate on this thread . Clearly I am missing something but enjoyed looking at the pics none the less.


Sarcasm :lol2:


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

huh, no wonder there are only 3 in this country, bloody vile horrible things, keep them locked away and i wouldnt breed them if i were you, looking like that, they will never sell.:whistling2:


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

*parviocular?!*

considering they cost so much I'm surprised you didn't learn how to spell them!


----------



## scottp_15 (Aug 2, 2009)

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Sarcasm :lol2:


That would explain it! It's been a long day already :blush:


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

Not a bad little collection there Mr Greenvenom I remember eating them puff adder things when I lived in Ethiopia. I was going to get some as pets as I can get them for about 35 euros each in Poland but there is some nice kittens for sale over there so I think I would rather spend my money on them.


----------

